# Is there a reason for same juice with different tastes????



## dominic.hartze (8/9/16)

So to start off.... I have an IJust2 & a limitless plus rdta with a Fucahi 213. My friend has an IJust S and a Smok TFV8 with a RX200. 

We have tried a couple of juices in the different tanks but for some weird reason the IJust's seem to bring out better flavours when vaping not always but mostly...... for example Retro Vape has a red velvet juice which is ultra delightful like eating the cake there and then when vaped in the IJust but vapes like Rattex in the Limitless. It's not only good but bad too, I've experienced that some flavours even disappear in the IJust 2 but vape great in my limitless and now my friends IJust S is doing the same with different flavours. 

Is this because of a build issue, a juice issue or am i just going Insane

And body else experience this with various juice and devices??

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgeerj35 (8/9/16)

There are loads of factors for me that come into play like build resistance and wattage because each eliquid has its sweet spot and as ive found each coil tooo and each tank not so much the tank more the coil but i like to think each tank is different and one needs to find sweetspots and to be understood all from mod to coil to tank down to the eliquid  but this is just my R0.02 but hope it helps 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (15/9/16)

dominic.hartze said:


> So to start off.... I have an IJust2 & a limitless plus rdta with a Fucahi 213. My friend has an IJust S and a Smok TFV8 with a RX200.
> 
> We have tried a couple of juices in the different tanks but for some weird reason the IJust's seem to bring out better flavours when vaping not always but mostly...... for example Retro Vape has a red velvet juice which is ultra delightful like eating the cake there and then when vaped in the IJust but vapes like Rattex in the Limitless. It's not only good but bad too, I've experienced that some flavours even disappear in the IJust 2 but vape great in my limitless and now my friends IJust S is doing the same with different flavours.
> 
> ...


I get very muted flavours on my I just s with 0.18 coil,but the clouds r great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dominic.hartze (15/9/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> There are loads of factors for me that come into play like build resistance and wattage because each eliquid has its sweet spot and as ive found each coil tooo and each tank not so much the tank more the coil but i like to think each tank is different and one needs to find sweetspots and to be understood all from mod to coil to tank down to the eliquid  but this is just my R0.02 but hope it helps
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Since I'm making my own juice I noticed that each flavour has it's own sweet spot..... 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------

